# Pre Tinder Adventures (Girl coming over and I have hickies)



## Amnesia (Dec 2, 2020)

New Tinder Adventures upcoming, 20 year old coming over never met her yet I have visible hickies. Should I just say they are hickies or make something up?

She will be here in like 20 minutes








Girl


----------



## Deleted member 11074 (Dec 2, 2020)

Fuck you for bragging old man


----------



## 6485b025t (Dec 2, 2020)

Jfl


----------



## JustBeCurry (Dec 2, 2020)

tell her you got them from your cousin


----------



## Hozay (Dec 2, 2020)

Dude thats my sister what the fuck Amnesia?


----------



## JizzFarmer (Dec 2, 2020)

Amensia I mog u


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ask her about the dogpill


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Dec 2, 2020)

Fuck u cunt i was enjoying my cookie until u ruined everything


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 2, 2020)

Dude how do you still not have an iPhone


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 2, 2020)

I hate u amnesia, from the bottom of my heard please choke her until she almost dies


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 2, 2020)

what kinda ethnic is she?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 2, 2020)

please record yourself having sex with her for my personal coom folder


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 2, 2020)

Bro this bitch Is the hottest from this tales tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Dude thats my sister what the fuck Amnesia?


brother-in-laws me


----------



## Deleted member 11074 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Bro this bitch Is the hottest from this tales tbh



She’s average to slightly above average at best, and even then that’s with all the makeup and filters


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 2, 2020)

AlphaMan687 said:


> She’s average to slightly above average at best, and even then that’s with all the makeup and filters


shes def cute (please zoom in on her when you finally record you two having sex @Amnesia)


----------



## Weed (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Amnesia (Dec 2, 2020)

shes here, i still dont know what to say. Guess I ll just say I dont know what they are, maybe I cut myself shavng? maybe i just turn all the lights real low so she doesnt notice


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 2, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 2, 2020)

AlphaMan687 said:


> She’s average to slightly above average at best, and even then that’s with all the makeup and filters



Bro she looks like those tiktok girls, top tier orbitals. Imagine kissing those juicy lips. Ill never have this


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Dec 2, 2020)

This is definitely a khhv question so forgive my ignorance but how do hickies happen. How do you suck on someone’s neck so hard it gives them a bruise. And if its that rough wouldnt it be painful? I dont get it


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 2, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> This is definitely a khhv question so forgive my ignorance but how do hickies happen. How do you suck on someone’s neck so hard it gives them a bruise. And if its that rough wouldnt it be painful? I dont get it


my neck is sensitive, its just like sucking the skin up

her body is pretty insanely good too no time to upoad the pic tho shes parking


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 2, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Bro she looks like those tiktok girls, top tier orbitals. Imagine kissing those juicy lips. Ill never have this
> 
> View attachment 844809


dont worry @Amnesia is gonna pull thru and leak the sex tape


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 2, 2020)

Jfl you really must live in a bad area cuz a chad like you should be bagging stacies not beckies


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 2, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> dont worry @Amnesia is gonna pull thru and leak the sex tape



I dont watch porn


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 2, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> I dont watch porn


im addicted to it, idk if u can tell


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Dec 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> New Tinder Adventures upcoming, 20 year old coming over never met her yet I have visible hickies. Should I just say they are hickies or make something up?
> 
> She will be here in like 20 minutes
> 
> ...


amnesia finally I seen u in a different pic besides the one with the hat


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 2, 2020)

Amnesia, have you entered her canal yet?


----------



## brainded (Dec 2, 2020)

Stop stealing our young women.
Stick to women your own age !


----------



## DoctorPMA (Dec 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> hould I just say they are hickies


She will not care


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Dec 2, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Bro she looks like those tiktok girls, top tier orbitals. Imagine kissing those juicy lips. Ill never have this
> 
> View attachment 844809







Nigga you call this juicy? 
With ethnic in your name id at least expect you to know what good lips are


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 2, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> View attachment 844911
> 
> Nigga you call this juicy?
> With ethnic in your name id at least expect you to know what good lips are



You got me, subhuman mouth area i hope she chokes in amnesias dick with those subhuman lips


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Dec 2, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> You got me, subhuman mouth area i hope she chokes in amnesias dick with those subhuman lips


Her philtrum and amnesia's forehead are long distance racing


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 2, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Her philtrum and amnesia's forehead are long distance racing



He must be taking of his high heels while she is not aware right now


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 3, 2020)

100 reddit upvotes to the cel that brings me amnesias head on a pike


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 3, 2020)

wow brother amnesia you are very sex !


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> New Tinder Adventures upcoming, 20 year old coming over never met her yet I have visible hickies. Should I just say they are hickies or make something up?
> 
> She will be here in like 20 minutes
> 
> ...


Damn nice. post
You face bro pre and post surgery


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> my neck is sensitive, its just like sucking the skin up
> 
> her body is pretty insanely good too no time to upoad the pic tho shes parking


Did you smash


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 3, 2020)

you should make some porn sometime for us


----------



## Pussyslayer (Dec 3, 2020)

Guys she pegged me and told me I am an autist. It's over


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 3, 2020)

Underneath the bridge
The tarp has sprung a leak
Animals I've Trapped
Has become my pets

@ArvidGustavsson


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 3, 2020)

If you're gonna brag...

Does she mog my bitch?








I think not


----------



## sytyl (Dec 3, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> If you're gonna brag...
> 
> Does she mog my bitch?
> View attachment 845015
> ...


it's actually over for amnesia unironically the girl he posted is dumpster diving tier for someone that looks like him


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 3, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Dec 3, 2020)

If this dude's fucking girls like this with the way he looks its starting to look hopeless for me


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 3, 2020)

Leak the sextape daddy


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 3, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> If this dude's fucking girls like this with the way he looks its starting to look hopeless for me


This. Girl doesn't even reach 5PSL.

Makes sense why I don't get matches on tinder as 5PSL when the girls I am interested in (4.5+ PSL) can just match+fuck 6PSL amnesia-tier guys.

It's over.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 3, 2020)

sytyl said:


> it's actually over for amnesia unironically the girl he posted is dumpster diving tier for someone that looks like him


I think decades of inceldom has mentally scarred him and now he's fucked. As in, going for beckies lmao


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 3, 2020)

@Amnesia


----------



## TITUS (Dec 3, 2020)

Hot girl, more pictures, good luck.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 3, 2020)

Tales from the basement


----------



## TeraCope54 (Dec 3, 2020)

Damn california is full of beckies and dykes. Not a stacy in sight.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 3, 2020)

KEEP BRAGING
JUST FUCK HER


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 3, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> KEEP BRAGING
> JUST FUCK HER


That's all he does lmao


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 3, 2020)

@Amnesia has not replied.

He didn't slay


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> New Tinder Adventures upcoming, 20 year old coming over never met her yet I have visible hickies. Should I just say they are hickies or make something up?
> 
> She will be here in like 20 minutes
> 
> ...


Its been too long


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 3, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> If this dude's fucking girls like this with the way he looks its starting to look hopeless for me


To think once upon a time I created a tinder account thinking something would come from it....
Holy fuck


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 3, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> @Amnesia has not replied.
> 
> He didn't slay


Cope he’s railing her for hours


----------



## JustAFewMM (Dec 3, 2020)

he roped because the girl said hes 4 psl


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Dec 3, 2020)

Update @Amnesia?


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 3, 2020)

She looks good, but a bit high maintenance. It’s fascinating to me that not one girl has rejected the idea of having sex on the first date.


----------



## Subhuman trash (Dec 3, 2020)

AlphaMan687 said:


> Fuck you for bragging old man


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 3, 2020)

See you next year when @Amnesia remembers there’s basement dwellers waiting on him to update his slay thread


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 3, 2020)

Did u ever fuck


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 3, 2020)

Tell her they are scars from throat surgery and that’s why your voice is so high pitched


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 3, 2020)

Tell her they are scars from throat surgery and that's why your voice is so high pitched


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 3, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Tell her they are scars from throat surgery and that’s why your voice is so high pitched





Feminineboi said:


> Tell her they are scars from throat surgery and that's why your voice is so high pitched


Wrong alt


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 3, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


>


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 3, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Tell her they are scars from throat surgery and that’s why your voice is so high pitched





Feminineboi said:


> Tell her they are scars from throat surgery and that's why your voice is so high pitched


Wrong alt


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 3, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> Wrong alt


wrong alt


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 3, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> Wrong alt





Marsiere214 said:


> wrong alt


Wrong alt


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 3, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> Wrong alt





Feminineboi said:


> Wrong alt


wrong alt


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 3, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> wrong alt





Marsiere214 said:


> wrong alt


Wrong alt


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 3, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> Wrong alt





Feminineboi said:


> Wrong alt





Feminineboi said:


> Wrong alt





Feminineboi said:


> Wrong alt


@Ritalincel wont be very happy with u


----------



## GreenHat500 (Dec 3, 2020)

IMO she's very good looking.


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 3, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> @Ritalincel wont be very happy with u





Marsiere214 said:


> @Ritalincel wont be very happy with u





Marsiere214 said:


> @Ritalincel wont be very happy with u





Marsiere214 said:


> @Ritalincel wont be very happy with u





Marsiere214 said:


> @Ritalincel wont be very happy with u





Marsiere214 said:


> @Ritalincel wont be very happy with u


Fook ritalincel


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 3, 2020)

IMO she's very good looking


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 3, 2020)

ginkool doog s'ehs OMI


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 3, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> ginkool doog s'ehs OMI


412ereisraM@


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 3, 2020)

Neck brace maxx. Tell her u got into a fight with a rapist after foiling a sexual assault


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 3, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> 412ereisraM@


*erts*

[IMG alt="Feminineboi"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/s/6/6487.jpg?1604469793[/IMG]
Feminineboi quoted your post in the thread Pre Tinder Adventures (Girl coming over and I have hickies).
A moment ago

iobeninimef


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 3, 2020)

Look i am ritalinfag now!


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 3, 2020)

Neck brace maxx. Tell her u got into a fight with a rapist after foiling his sexual assault


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 3, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> View attachment 846878
> 
> Look i am ritalinfag now!


Ha! Ha! Comical soy boy joke. XD


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 3, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> Ha! Ha! Comical soy boy joke. XD


🤥


----------



## gymislife (Dec 5, 2020)

cage


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## flamboyant (Dec 7, 2020)

soooooo what happened?@amnesia


----------

